# macgeneration.net



## Freelancer (5 Août 2005)

bonjour 
je ne savais pas ou poster... j'ai trouvé un macgeneration.net. je n'ai rien trouvé sur les forums. ça n'est peut être pas important, mais comme le site a l'air d'ouvrir (ou tout du moins c'est annoncé)...

   Domain Name: MACGENERATION.NET
   Registrar: ENOM, INC.
   Whois Server: whois.enom.com
   Referral URL: http://www.enom.com
   Name Server: DNS3.SONATAWEB.NET
   Name Server: DNS4.SONATAWEB.NET
   Status: REGISTRAR-LOCK
   Updated Date: 29-apr-2005
   Creation Date: 24-feb-2005
   Expiration Date: 24-feb-2006


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2005)

La rançon du succès... Néanmoins, un admin pourra probablement t'en dire plus.


----------



## c-66 (9 Août 2005)

Ben oui... que dire  on est jamais trop prudent !


----------



## WebOliver (10 Août 2005)

Je viens d'y retourner, le site a déjà évolué depuis le lancement du présent sujet. A présent on est redirigé sur un forum (je me suis inscrit :affraid: ). Je croirais presque à la coïncidence...

Bon, je meurs d'envie d'envoyer ce fil au Bar. :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'y retourner, le site a déjà évolué depuis le lancement du présent sujet. A présent on est redirigé sur un forum (je me suis inscrit :affraid: ). Je croirais presque à la coïncidence...
> 
> Bon, je meurs d'envie d'envoyer ce fil au Bar. :love:



Il y a même un gars qui a le même pseudo que toi


----------



## jean-lou (10 Août 2005)

J'hésite à m'inscrire, je veux les mini I pod   

JEanlOu


----------



## WebOliver (10 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Il y a même un gars qui a le même pseudo que toi



Tu lis les messages de la personne que tu cites?...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu lis les messages de la personne que tu cites?...



et toi ?


----------



## lumai (10 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> et toi ?



Les smileys, Pitch ! Les smileys...    


au passage : ça pousse bien ??? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Les smileys, Pitch ! Les smileys...



arrfff©


----------



## Amok (10 Août 2005)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui... que dire  on est jamais trop prudent !





Ca, c'est vraiment une erreur de nioub !  

Ceci étant, maintenant nous savons où expedier en exil les trolls !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ceci étant, maintenant nous savons où expedier en exil les trolls !



Ah ? Déjà un nouveau Club MacG ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> maintenant nous savons où expedier en exil les trolls !




haaaaa non je ne suis pas d'accord moi !!!!!     

c'est tout en anglais et c'est fatiguant a force de tout traduire avec sherlock !!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2005)

$ sudo mv /trough/gregg /register@www.macgeneration.net
$ password :


----------



## WebOliver (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaaaa non je ne suis pas d'accord moi !!!!!
> 
> c'est tout en anglais et c'est fatiguant a force de tout traduire avec sherlock !!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:



C'est tout en anglais, mais tu peux toujours leur proposer des croissants... en français.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> j'ai trouvé un macgeneration.net. je n'ai rien trouvé sur les forums. ça n'est peut être pas important, mais comme le site a l'air d'ouvrir (ou tout du moins c'est annoncé)...



Dis donc mackie, tu sais qu'ils cherchent peut-être un admin là-bas ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout en anglais, mais tu peux toujours leur proposer des croissants... en français.




au moment venu de l'exiliation je verrai bien mais....
avec ou sans beurre ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> l'exiliation



Euronews - No Comment   :love:


----------



## Amok (10 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc mackie, tu sais qu'ils cherchent peut-être un admin là-bas ?




Bonne idée ca, de leur envoyer une bombe à retardement !


----------



## bengilli (10 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée ca, de leur envoyer une bombe à retardement !



Pourquoi ? ils veulent monter une équipe de Kart ?


----------



## Balooners (10 Août 2005)

Daffy, juste une question.. C'est bien toi sur le forum de macgeneration.net ? parce que j'ai envoyé un MP


----------



## Foguenne (10 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ? ils veulent monter une équipe de Kart ?




   Mackie, TheKartKiller


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2005)

Déjà que Nato y abrase


----------



## Balooners (10 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Déjà que Nato y abrase




J'ai vu, il commence il commence  En revanche, je demande pour Daffyb car on a réellement l'impression qu'il s'est planté de forum, il a cru qu'il était sur le .com ! Il répond à tout ...


----------



## WebOliver (10 Août 2005)

Elle est bien la nouvelle interface des forums. Cool d'avoir laissé tombé la feuille de style orange.


----------



## kathy h (10 Août 2005)

il y a des bilingues ici ou alors c'est le hasard les mêmes pseudos


----------



## Amok (10 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ? ils veulent monter une équipe de Kart ?





			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, TheKartKiller




Vous n'êtes pas très charitables ! :love:

Il avait mal au ventre, ce jour là.....


----------



## kathy h (10 Août 2005)

Mackie avait mal au ventre? le pauvre chou


----------



## Amok (10 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Elle est bien la nouvelle interface des forums. Cool d'avoir laissé tombé la feuille de style orange.



Ah oui ! Et bonne idée aussi, les cadeaux !


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2005)

fuck y a pas d'bar


----------



## Balooners (10 Août 2005)

Ya pas de doute on est bien sur MacG


----------



## WebOliver (10 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui ! Et bonne idée aussi, les cadeaux !



Par contre, y a comme un bug dans la base...


----------



## Balooners (10 Août 2005)




----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2005)

quel plaisir d'abraser baloo là-bas


----------



## Amok (10 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, y a comme un bug dans la base...



Et pas que ca ! Je n'ai pas accès à l'interface de modération ! J'envoie immédiatement un mail : ils vont m'entendre !


----------



## Balooners (10 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et pas que ca ! Je n'ai pas accès à l'interface de modération ! J'envoie immédiatement un mail : ils vont m'entendre !




Note pour plustard :

- Bannir Supermoquette 

- Bouler Amok quand disponible


----------



## kathy h (10 Août 2005)

bon sérieusement : c'est un plagia ou c'est le web d'ici qui a décidé de faire une version anglaise?


----------



## Amok (10 Août 2005)

Il faut ouvrir un French/Belgium/Swiss Bar ! L'anglo Saxon ne passera pas !


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2005)

Un thread Maginot ?


----------



## Balooners (10 Août 2005)

Re


----------



## golf (10 Août 2005)

'tain quand une bande de franchouillards écrivent dans la langue du chat qu'expire, cela déchire


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Août 2005)

Je viens de mettre l'adresse de mon site dans mon profil


----------



## Amok (10 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un thread Maginot ?



Yes !  Et nous ne postons qu'en nous servant d'un traducteur automatique ! 

Dites donc...

    Domain Name: MACGENERATION.NET
    Registrar: *Mackie Kart and Automotives Inc*
    Whois Server: whois.enom.com
    Referral URL: http://www.enom.com
    Name Server: DNS3.SONATAWEB.NET
    Name Server: DNS4.SONATAWEB.NET
    Status: REGISTRAR-LOCK
    Updated Date: 29-apr-2005
    Creation Date: 24-feb-2005
    Expiration Date: 24-feb-2006

Quelqu'un a vu la doublure de Alonzo ?


----------



## WebOliver (10 Août 2005)

Je vais écrire un manuel. _Transférer une base VBulletin vers InvisionBoard pour les nuls._ 



			
				kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bon sérieusement : c'est un plagia ou c'est le web d'ici qui a décidé de faire une version anglaise?



Je pense qu'il se sont _juste_ servi du nom et de la réputation de MacGeneration, quoique cela peut-être aussi une coïncidence.


----------



## kathy h (10 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je vais écrire un manuel. _Transférer une base VBulletin vers InvisionBoard pour les nuls._
> 
> 
> 
> Je pense qu'il se sont _juste_ servi du nom et de la réputation de MacGeneration, quoique cela peut-être aussi une coïncidence.



mais c'est la même interface hasard aussi ??


----------



## Amok (10 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> 'tain quand une bande de franchouillards écrivent dans la langue du chat qu'expire, cela déchire



Mon premier post.... Je verse une larme...


----------



## kathy h (10 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> 'tain quand une bande de franchouillards écrivent dans la langue du chat qu'expire, cela déchire



vive les traducteurs


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2005)

rhôô comme vous trollez


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2005)

pitite question, y a une charte là-bas ?


----------



## kathy h (10 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pitite question, y a une charte là-bas ?



même si il y en avait une, je ne comprendrais rien de toute manière, alors tout est permis
  

Edit : je suis le membre N° 32    
je vais peut-être finir "modératrice" sur macgeneration.net  malgré que je ne parle pas l'anglais    :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:

Edit 2 : ni même le français d'ailleurs


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2005)

ouère iz the circle secret forum ???


----------



## lumai (10 Août 2005)

> You agree, through your use of this service, that you will not use this bulletin board to post any material which is knowingly false and/or defamatory, inaccurate, abusive, vulgar, hateful, harassing, obscene, profane, sexually oriented, threatening, invasive of a person's privacy, or otherwise violative of any law.



Pfff ! Z'ont même piqué la charte !!!


----------



## 1.618 (10 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pfff ! Z'ont même piqué la charte !!!



Les trolls aussi d'ailleurs.


----------



## kathy h (10 Août 2005)

Allez avoue Mackie c'est toi derrière mageneration.net


----------



## golf (10 Août 2005)

C'est mûr, on peut descendre ce fil au bar


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

mais c'est pas juste !!!!!!!      

vous avez transferé le bar macg chez macg.net ?  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2005)

hop le topic effacé


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Août 2005)

The game is over :rateau:


----------



## lumai (10 Août 2005)

Ha plus le sujet de Balooners


----------



## WebOliver (10 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> The game is over :rateau:



 Ah non, Same player shoot again.


----------



## golf (10 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> The game is over :rateau:


Une nouvelle partie  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (10 Août 2005)

Direct le fil est passé a la benne ! Sans explications, rien ! Ah la la : il y a des modérateurs heureux !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> hop le topic effacé



Juste when we were starting to se bidonner...


----------



## kathy h (10 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Direct le fil est passé a la benne ! Sans explications, rien ! Ah la la : il y a des modérateurs heureux !



quoi? ils ont supprimé le fil? celui ou on parlait de plagia? pffff

le profil de l'administrateur Joel : 

Aug 10 2005, 10:39 PM
Total Cumulative Posts	71 
( 1.9 posts per day / 22.26% of total forum posts )
Most active in	General Discussion
( 9 posts / 13% of this member's active posts )
Last Active	Today, 12:32 PM
Status	 (Active in topic: ibook or PowerBook)
Communicate
	No Information
	No Information
	No Information
Joel@(nospam)ShriekMedia.Net
	Send a Personal Message
	Send an Email
Information
Home Page	http://www.MacGeneration.Net
Birthday	14 April 1984
Location	Australia
Interests	Mac Mini 1.25ghz PowerPC G4
- 1gb DDR PC3200 Ram
- Toshiba 40gb 5400rpm 16mb Cache HDD

PowerBook 1.5ghz PowerPC G4
- 512mb DDR Ram
- 60gb HDD

iPod Mini Silver
- Silver
- 4gb HDD
Additional Information
No Information


----------



## WebOliver (10 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Direct le fil est passé a la benne ! Sans explications, rien ! Ah la la : il y a des modérateurs heureux !



Et des administrateurs qui ont la vie dure: s'appeler Joel Theodore.


----------



## kathy h (10 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et des administrateurs qui ont la vie dure: s'appeler Joel Theodore.



et il n'a que 20 ans ( 1984 ) pffff


----------



## kathy h (10 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Une nouvelle partie  :rateau:




maintenant on joue ici = http://www.macgeneration.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=6&hl=


----------



## daffyb (10 Août 2005)

arf...


----------



## golf (10 Août 2005)

Fermé


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2005)

banni


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

And now ladies and gentlemen entering for her grand debut The Bergère !


----------



## golf (10 Août 2005)

Ils font le ménage


----------



## daffyb (10 Août 2005)

Bon, j'ai atteinds les 11 posts 
Merci webO pour l'édition du post


----------



## bengilli (10 Août 2005)

il est temps de bouger ce thread au bar et de voir comment tiennent leurs bécanes, vu déjà comme ça rame 

j'ai meme pas pu m'enregistrer sous le nom de mackie, c'était déjà pris  quelle star quand même


----------



## WebOliver (10 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> il est temps de bouger ce thread au bar et de voir comment tiennent leurs bécanes, vu déjà comme ça rame




Allez hop. Fini de rigoler...


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2005)

'tain il sont effacé mon compte !!!!!


----------



## bengilli (10 Août 2005)

trop les boules pour toi 

comment tu vas faire ?


----------



## golf (10 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 'tain il sont effacé mon compte !!!!!


T'es pas le seul, j'en suis au 3è


----------



## golf (10 Août 2005)

Cherche bonne blague austalienne


----------



## argothian22 (10 Août 2005)

Alors on commence à avouer ici ...


----------



## Amok (10 Août 2005)

Daffyb ! Judas ! 

"I wish a long life to Mac Generation.net !!"


----------



## yvos (10 Août 2005)

le concept c'est de s'inscrire et de troller?


----------



## WebOliver (10 Août 2005)

Faites pêter les stats... Là, par contre c'est du sérieux: Ze moderating team  Y recrutent?...


----------



## yvos (10 Août 2005)

comment on dit tombé de futal en anglais?

down your pants?


----------



## WebOliver (10 Août 2005)

Les iPod, je crois qu'on y a droit... allez hop...


----------



## lumai (10 Août 2005)

Tiens quand ils suppriment un sujet ça ne te retire pas tes posts à ton compteur mais ça les met à 'pas aujourd'hui'...


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Août 2005)

mouais, il est pas mal ce nouveau bar, on y floode plutot bien.....


----------



## Amok (10 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Tiens quand ils suppriment un sujet ça ne te retire pas tes posts à ton compteur mais ça les met à 'pas aujourd'hui'...



"Il", pas "ils"


----------



## yvos (10 Août 2005)

remarquez, le flood en anglais, c'est tout un nouvel univers...

ya pas un macgeneration.biz, genre en slovaque?


----------



## geoffrey (10 Août 2005)

"- You are not allowed to spam the board to reach the required post count."


----------



## lumai (10 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> "Il", pas "ils"


 oui... Le pauuuuv'


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

je suis un peu perdue la bas, je ne me retrouve plus avec tout cet anglais :rateau:  :rateau: 

est que la suggestion de tatav pour magenta  a eté accepté ?


----------



## MICHAEL LEFEBVRE (10 Août 2005)

This will be in English, for legal deceleration.

I represent Shriek Media as legal aid.  Members from this site have been found to be "spamming" and causing prolific harm with intent to disrupt.  In simple English this means that by spamming on http://www.macgeneration.net you are breaking laws by which your registrar abides.

The owner / admin of the site Joel Theodorakopoulos respects that there is a macg.co however in now way has caused public negativity.  His intent on launching the site is as commercial aid for Australian retailers.  The contrast being a French site to an English site.  Now upon further look into the details here, we can clearly see a "bond" between MacGeneration.Com and their host NetSample.Com.  For this reason we have contacted legal council through Mason Sier Turnbull lawyers ( http://www.mst.com.au/?id=14 ) and to our understanding at this stage although being a French site you are not obliged by French law, as .com is an American civil commodity and therefore governed by not only French law, but American law.  

We are based in Australia and we wish no harm to macg.co nor to netsample.com, however should these attacks on macgeneration.net continue to be a problem we will not sort to file legal action against the individuals, instead we will ask sanction through Tucows who hold legal responsibility over the domain.  Should the members of this site under inspiration wish to keep causing problems for macgeneration.net then we will ask Mason Sier Turnbull to act on macgeneration.net's behalf and act accordingly.

At this stage we have not contacted netsample.com as we firmly believe that it is in the member's best interests that they wish no harm upon themselves or macg.co and we are happy to respect that the forthcomings of the past 24 hours were nothing but misjudgement on behalf of the members of this site.  Should it happen again, we recognise that there was no misjudgement rather intent to spam, disruption and damage, and therefore will not count the prior as an act of misjudgement.

IP Address' of offending visitors:

Now whilst I respect that these are only IP addresses, the server does keep track of the referral link from which the visitor came.  As these link directly to this forum we are abiding by the http://www.ahtcc.gov.au requirements for legal declaration.  Basically once again in English this means that before we hold any right to make a case against and individual(s), corporation, site etc we must provide digital documentation. 

The posts on macgeneration.net, and this thread have both been saved for that purpose along with referring urls from the server's database.  Secondly with this information in hand I am more then positive it is against Google's policy to promote such activity, and thus jeopardises the Google Adsense account, and listings within the search engine.

Macgeneration.net wishes no harm upon macg.co, however it is unreasonable for such members to come spamming on another individuals site.  The time that it has taken to clear what has happened has cost the foundation money through their own google adwords campaign, close to $140 AUD for the lockdown time in lost registrations as whilst this had happened, there were visitors coming through from paid advertising.

Now the offending member's accounts will be unlocked, however your IP address' have been stored.  The simplest way for me to make this clear is that if you continue to spam the site, it reflects that macg.co as a parallel source and puts this site here at risk.

We would like you to enjoy a happy community, as I see it is rather large and French.  We are building an Australian based community, as you can see our ad campaigns do not appear on your site as we have chosen Australia as our promotional category.  We have no intent in competition with macg.co as our goals and ideas are unique. 

I would appreciate if members here stopped spamming the forums, and therefore will take no further steps.  I acknowledge that should you continue to make our lives difficult, we will not have any immediate result, as you are well aware things do take time.  However, the timeframe would be that of two weeks.  And if you are ambitious enough your goals are always reached.  We ask that you live alongside us and no longer create problems for our foundation.

And as for the comments on a French translator, I am Hungarian, my adopted brother is French, and as for a translator, he is a lot better then a computer version, thus he sits beside me during this time.

Should you wish to make direct comments to me regarding the site please do so here. The administrator of the website is not the owner of our foundation.

I enjoy reading here, and would appreciate some respect for our current members of our own community.

Michael


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Août 2005)

bonjour Mickael, et bienvenue.....

au moins, chez toi, on est sympa....on laisse que 15 sc entre deux messages....

héhéhé....y a pas mon ip, y a pas mon ip....


----------



## yvos (10 Août 2005)

en même temps, ici c'est le bar des floodeurs, pas le bar des spammers


----------



## argothian22 (10 Août 2005)

Vaut mieux pas le bouler, il a l'air en rogne !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Août 2005)

Ayééééééé, moi aussi je suis inscrit!!!


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bonjour Mickael, et bienvenue.....
> 
> au moins, chez toi, on est sympa....on laisse que 15 sc entre deux messages....
> 
> héhéhé....y a pas mon ip, y a pas mon ip....



Moi non plus moi non plus ...


----------



## teo (10 Août 2005)

Si je peux me permettre, chers membres de macg.co, vous êtes vraiment nuls. Le bar a ces limites.

J'aurai aimé lire l'avis d'un administrateur de macg.co et une position de macg.co au lieu de ces pitreries ridicules (même si je trouve que macgeneration.net exagère un peu sur le procédé du nom). Mais un nom, ça s'enregistre et ça c'est pas nouveau ?

L'impression de me retrouver en vacances à l'étranger avec 25 Bidochons.
Je me réjouis des brèves de certains sites franco-phones...


----------



## yvos (10 Août 2005)

MICHAEL LEFEBVRE a dit:
			
		

> The time that it has taken to clear what has happened has cost the foundation money through their own google adwords campaign, close to $140 AUD for the lockdown time in lost registrations as whilst this had happened, there were visitors coming through from paid advertising.


 
:affraid:

what is this 2 balls* estimation :affraid:

_à deux balles, en français pas dans le texte_


----------



## geoffrey (10 Août 2005)

"Joel Theodorakopoulos"... fulguro poing et tout et tout ?


----------



## yvos (10 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Si je peux me permettre, chers membres de macg.co, vous êtes vraiment nuls. Le bar a ces limites.
> 
> J'aurai aimé lire l'avis d'un administrateur de macg.co et une position de macg.co au lieu de ces pitreries ridicules (même si je trouve que macgeneration.net exagère un peu sur le procédé du nom). Mais un nom, ça s'enregistre et ça c'est pas nouveau ?
> 
> ...


 
force est de reconnaitre que tu as raison  :rose:


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Août 2005)

Me suis inscrit aussi (même pseudo) mais je vais essayer de passer un autre avatar pas piqué des vers mais je crois que je vais être banni sur ce coup...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

moi je comprends rien , je ne sais pas lire ni ecrire l'anglais , 
mais en tout cas ce que mon traducteur m'as dit est que ce charmant (?) garçon
est a prendre avec des molettes (j'aime pas les pincettes   )

on retourne au bercail français , là bas on voit bien que l'humeur anglais a toute sa juste reputation    


pour ma part je ne me pointera plus là bas , 
je connais pas les lois juridiques informatiques
mais je ne voudrais surtout pas causer tort a notre macg *le vrai , pas la copie*


----------



## cl97 (10 Août 2005)

bon, on a déjà assez de problèmes d'ordre judiciaire ces temps-ci. Si vous pouviez arrêter de spamer macg.net, ça serait sympa, ils apprécient guère et sont pas du genre à causer... merci


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Si je peux me permettre, chers membres de macg.co, vous êtes vraiment nuls. Le bar a ces limites.
> 
> J'aurai aimé lire l'avis d'un administrateur de macg.co et une position de macg.co au lieu de ces pitreries ridicules (même si je trouve que macgeneration.net exagère un peu sur le procédé du nom). Mais un nom, ça s'enregistre et ça c'est pas nouveau ?
> 
> ...




moi, je que j'aimerai savoir, c'est ce qu'il entend par spam...
parce que flooder, avec la bergere, on sait faire....
et nous ne sommes pas incrimés.....
alors....?


----------



## golf (10 Août 2005)

Qu'est ce qui dit


----------



## teo (10 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> force est de reconnaitre que tu as raison  :rose:



je sais pas si j'ai raison, je voulais juste dire ce que je pense et qu'après ça faudra pas que certains viennent donner des leçons de morale ou d'étiquette sur les forums macgeneration .com

Une réaction de nos heureux propriétaires ou admins ?


----------



## Stargazer (10 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> moi, je que j'aimerai savoir, c'est ce qu'il entend par spam...
> parce que flooder, avec la bergere, on sait faire....
> et nous ne sommes pas incrimés.....
> alors....?



Oui c'est vrai ... Mais d'un autre côté ils ont peut-être juste pris les premières IP qu'ils avaient. On est arrivé un peu après, c'est peut-être ça !


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Août 2005)

cl97 a dit:
			
		

> bon, on a déjà assez de problèmes d'ordre judiciaire ces temps-ci. Si vous pouviez arrêter de spamer macg.net, ça serait sympa, ils apprécient guère et sont pas du genre à causer... merci



c'est vrai qu'il a pas l'air de rigoler l'australien...
c'est pas maamuth celui là...... :mouais:


----------



## yvos (10 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> moi, je que j'aimerai savoir, c'est ce qu'il entend par spam...
> parce que flooder, avec la bergere, on sait faire....
> et nous ne sommes pas incrimés.....
> alors....?


 
il a du chopper quelques ip comme cela au passage.

dans le principe, débarquer là bas et mettre le foutoir en groupe en représailles est quand même limite, surtout que il n'y a pas de concurrence possible entre les deux sites...


----------



## teo (10 Août 2005)

cl97 a dit:
			
		

> bon, on a déjà assez de problèmes d'ordre judiciaire ces temps-ci. Si vous pouviez arrêter de spamer macg.net, ça serait sympa, ils apprécient guère et sont pas du genre à causer... merci





Merci !


Stook, dans ce genre de cas, entre _flame, spam, troll et flood_, c'est du pareil au même


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Août 2005)

pour en avoir discuté avec lui, je suis sur la même ligne que Teo


----------



## cl97 (10 Août 2005)

bon, je suis entré en contact avec eux. Ils n'ont pas vraiment apprécié et je les comprend. Alors, par pitié, arrêtez ce petit jeu, ça va nous causer des soucis. Je ferme le sujet !


----------

